# ¿Cual es uno de los mejores softwares para la gestion de taller de reparacion?



## melcuin (Sep 20, 2008)

Hola amigos, en esta ocacion me dirijo a ustedes para que me indiquen en base a su experiencia cuales son los mejores softwares que satisfacen las necesidades que se presentan en pequeño taller de reparaciones electronicas.
Dichas necesidades se refieren a: clientes; datos de los equipos que se reparan; stock de repuestos y sus equivalencias ECG o NTE; Proveedores de accesorios y repuestos; asi como tambien facturas, proformas, etc.
De antemano agradezco su gentil respuesta, atentamente melcuin.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 20, 2008)

Yo estube utilizando el clasisges hace aproximadamente unos 10 años, el cual era muy facil de utilizar y estaba muy completo.
http://www.classicges.com/


----------



## jrgf67 (Sep 23, 2008)

Saludos prueba a ver este enlace hay un programa que tal vez es lo que buscas http://www.cpimario.com/index5.html


----------



## sistelecdf (Oct 6, 2012)

Aca te dejo otro link,   http://www.treyder.es/trey-SAT.html la verdad esta bien completo. Espero te sirva, aca dejo otro  http://digitalab-software.com/serviceshop/   saludos.


----------

